

Hardware for deep learning - bra-ket
http://www.artificiallearning.com/products/

======
3rd3
There is similar research (namely ASICs for machine learning) going on at
Stanford, but there it’s cast in analog circuitry:
[http://phys.org/news/2014-04-scientists-circuit-board-
human-...](http://phys.org/news/2014-04-scientists-circuit-board-human-
brain.html)

~~~
ArtificialLearn
The Stanford chips are biomimetic, trying to copy how the brain is thought to
work. Artificial Learning's are machine-learning theoretic, embodying proven
ML algorithms in hardware.

~~~
3rd3
Ah, thanks for the clarification.

------
ArtificialLearn
Artificial Learning's largest designs are 180nm tech so some way from Moore's
Law limits. Efficiency advantage over GPGPU implementation calculated as
better than 10,000 fold in terms of learning updates per second per watt per
kg.

------
jasonlaramburu
Is there are real advantage to have this running on the device? Why not use
lower profile hardware like electric imp and run everything in the cloud?

~~~
p1esk
Not if you want to use it in autonomous drones...

------
fear91
How does this compare to CUDA implementations?

~~~
p1esk
A better question would be how it will compare to CUDA implementations when
it's released?

Moore's law killed all such initiatives in the past, however, perhaps this
time it will be different?

